# stuggerling CONTAINS TRIGGERS MAY UPSET/OFFEND



## gail1 (Jan 28, 2011)

*IF THIS POST UPSETS OR OFFENDS IM SORRY. IF ITS DELATED BY MODS I UNDERSTAND*






things are very bad for me right now my docter thinks i need to be admitted to our local psychiatric hospital on a informal basis. He tryed to get me in last weekend but they turned round and said no acute admission does not work for you and look where i ended up in the norfolk and norwich hospital after taking an overdose. things are just as bad now if not worse i saw my ex sw wednesday shes fixed up some respite starting monday, she spoke to the crisis team about admission but again they have said no, they are not even prepared to meet me like they did last weekend. however if i call them and tell them things are getting worse alex there team leader has said they would then think about accessing me for informal admittance. saw my docter this morning and told him of something thats in my head and he said i need to keep my appointment with sw this afternoon and tell her about it and then he thinks they will have to admit me, but i know after last weekend they will not. my sw yesterday said on the phone that she has run out of ideas and that i would well be within my rights to put in a formal complaint, which i think im going to have to do as i think they have failed me under duty of care. What has it come to when a sw says i dont know what to do, there is nothing for how you are feeling Im going to ask around the rest of my work team to see if they have any ideas
I am fighting these feelings but im running on empty and cant bang my head against the brick wall the mental health system has become for me
gail


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 28, 2011)

Gail keep at them lovie. I'm really sorry there is nothing I can do or say to make you feel better. I'm keeping you in my thought and praying that they can get you admitted asap and get you some more help x


----------



## Caroline (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish I could do or say something to improve things for you. We are all here for you. I hope you get all the things you need to help you feel better.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2011)

Gail, it's clear just how hard you are tring to keep things together. I do hope that your SW can work something out for you, I will be sending all the positive thoughts I can up to Norwich so I hope they can find you and wrap you up in a big hug {{{{Gail}}}}.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Ahhh Gail hunny how frustrating for you, I wish I could wave a big wand and make it all better for you. Sending you lots of love and ((((huggles)))) I really do hope you can get things sorted out soon xxx


----------



## chrismbee (Jan 28, 2011)

Gail, my heart goes out to you. 
I have come close to a return to the dark days of depression very recently but have managed to scrape through, so I think I can understand where you might be at the mo.
All we can do is offer our (virtual) support and wish you all the best.
More hugs comin' at ya over the ether ((((Gail))))
Chris.


----------



## shirl (Jan 28, 2011)

Am so sorry Gail, not sure what to suggest really. Is so bad that they won't even consider taking you in on an informal basis, what are you supposed to do? You are doing incredibly well keeping yourself together, I fully understand that you are worn out by it all it does take its toll. I do hope that they get their act together soon, do your best to hang on in there,

take care,

much love,

Shirl


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 28, 2011)

Good luck with everything Gail. 

Keep us updated. I hope doing that atleast helps keep you as strong as possible.

Andy


----------



## KateR (Jan 28, 2011)

We're right behind you Gail. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you get the help you need Gail.

Sending hugs Sheilagh x


----------



## casey (Jan 28, 2011)

Gail just wanted to say i am thinking of you and sending you loads of hugs ((((((((( Gail )))))))))). I have been in your position more than once so i really feel for you. Stay strong and keep on updating us. I am praying that you get the help you need. Take care hun.


----------



## bev (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Gail,
I hope you find some peace and get the help you clearly need.Bev


----------



## gail1 (Jan 28, 2011)

sorry not getting help they will not admit me long story but all the crisis team can offer me this weekend is telephone support my gp is livid, sw not happy either


----------



## bev (Jan 28, 2011)

gail1 said:


> sorry not getting help they will not admit me long story but all the crisis team can offer me this weekend is telephone support my gp is livid, sw not happy either



Hi Gail,
I hope you can get some help.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 28, 2011)

gail1 said:


> sorry not getting help they will not admit me long story but all the crisis team can offer me this weekend is telephone support my gp is livid, sw not happy either



gail, I am livid for you! Let me at them


----------



## alisonz (Jan 28, 2011)

Awwwww Gail hunny its all so wrong, you so obviously need the help, you've asked for the help and they let you down I'm so angry for you. Don't give up sweetie, still sending lots of love your way xxxxx


----------



## RachelT (Jan 28, 2011)

Keep going Gail, you can do it! Have you tried Sane or Mind for advice on what to do if the system lets you down? (Not entirely convinced by Mind coz they don't seem to look after a friend of my mums with epilepsy very well at all). On the whole i'm kinda narked about how terrible mental health services are in general....

Rachel


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 28, 2011)

RachelT said:


> Keep going Gail, you can do it! Have you tried Sane or Mind for advice on what to do if the system lets you down? (Not entirely convinced by Mind coz they don't seem to look after a friend of my mums with epilepsy very well at all). On the whole i'm kinda narked about how terrible mental health services are in general....
> 
> Rachel



Me too Rachel- it's bl***y shocking, absolutley shocking  Sheena


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Gail, I'm so so sorry. I wish there was something I could do for you.

You know we're all here for you. Rant here as much as you like. Smothering you in virtual cuddles! ((((Gail))))


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 29, 2011)

sending even more hugs your way, Gail.  Wish things could be better for you.  It's totally cr**, take care please.xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 29, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> sending even more hugs your way, Gail.  Wish things could be better for you.  It's totally cr**, take care please.xx



I spoke to gail last night and she was in bed, bed is a safe place for her. She got up at 11.10 this morning and said she is going to potter about. She rang the crisis team last night and said Grrrrrrrr, so no luck there - again. Sheena


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sheena for the update.xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2011)

Sheena ty for the update, thinking of you Gail huni xx


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 29, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I spoke to gail last night and she was in bed, bed is a safe place for her. She got up at 11.10 this morning and said she is going to potter about. She rang the crisis team last night and said Grrrrrrrr, so no luck there - again. Sheena



Sheena.
Thanks for the update, I'm glad you were able to phone her for a chat, as you know, I have phoned her a couple of times and its frustrating not being able to do anything, Gail is a nice lady,and inspite of her problems a very thoughtful person, she does'nt deserve this poor treatment from a so called support team. I hope she does'nt mind me saying this but, a couple of days ago, she phoned me, not to rant or complain, not for support, not because she was feeling down, but just to check how I was, and whether my legs were any better, she even took on a little task to help me. Thats the sort of person Gail is, in spite of her own problems she still has time to think of her friends, and thats what she has become to me, a very good friend that I am proud to call, my friend.

John.


----------



## bev (Jan 29, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> Sheena.
> Thanks for the update, I'm glad you were able to phone her for a chat, as you know, I have phoned her a couple of times and its frustrating not being able to do anything, Gail is a nice lady,and inspite of her problems a very thoughtful person, she does'nt deserve this poor treatment from a so called support team. I hope she does'nt mind me saying this but, a couple of days ago, she phoned me, not to rant or complain, not for support, not because she was feeling down, but just to check how I was, and whether my legs were any better, she even took on a little task to help me. Thats the sort of person Gail is, in spite of her own problems she still has time to think of her friends, and thats what she has become to me, a very good friend that I am proud to call, my friend.
> 
> John.



Hi all,
John, that is such a lovely post - you are lovely too. Gail I do hope things have improved for you and that you are safe. Thanks for the update Sheena.Bev


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 29, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> Sheena.
> Thanks for the update, I'm glad you were able to phone her for a chat, as you know, I have phoned her a couple of times and its frustrating not being able to do anything, Gail is a nice lady,and inspite of her problems a very thoughtful person, she does'nt deserve this poor treatment from a so called support team. I hope she does'nt mind me saying this but, a couple of days ago, she phoned me, not to rant or complain, not for support, not because she was feeling down, but just to check how I was, and whether my legs were any better, she even took on a little task to help me. Thats the sort of person Gail is, in spite of her own problems she still has time to think of her friends, and thats what she has become to me, a very good friend that I am proud to call, my friend.
> 
> John.



I totally agree with you John, I said to her I'm sorry I didn't ring earlier it's just that I have been trying to find documents to take to my dad's bank, and dear gail asked how things were going with the ongoing saga, even though she is hurting and also not getting the proper care she so rightly and deservingly needs. She she is a lovely person and I am very proud to say," gail you are a good person and now a dear friend" from the bottom of my heart x Sheena sorry john, I meant to ask how you are and your leg troubles.


----------



## gail1 (Jan 30, 2011)

thank you for your kind words i dont deserve them im in that state of mind where i dont like me very much right now. im holding on as hard as i can. i have respite tomorrow being picked up about 2pm just wanna hang on till then thats all i ask. sorry not posted much just dont seem to be able to i come on the site read the posts wanna answer but my mind just goes blank and i dont know wot to write


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 30, 2011)

gail1 said:


> thank you for your kind words i dont deserve them im in that state of mind where i dont like me very much right now. im holding on as hard as i can. i have respite tomorrow being picked up about 2pm just wanna hang on till then thats all i ask. sorry not posted much just dont seem to be able to i come on the site read the posts wanna answer but my mind just goes blank and i dont know wot to write



gail I'm so glad you posted, don't you worry about not answering other peoples post, we all understand gail. You DO deserve kind words.  Don't forgot we are all here for you.  I will try and get in touch before you go to respite. Take care gail Monday will be here soon. With warm wishes and love Sheena x


----------



## bev (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Gail,
You deserve kindness, stay safe.Bev


----------



## alisonz (Jan 30, 2011)

Gail you only have to look back over old posts to know what a kind, thoughtful person you are. You're an inspiration to us all hunny. Still sending lots of love and ((((huggles)))) to a lovely lady xxxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 30, 2011)

Gail you do deserve all these kind words as you are a very kind person yourself. Take care


----------



## gail1 (Jan 31, 2011)

i have made it to respite day had a very very close call last night . This morning i went up chemist to pick my meds up have packed them all away at bottom of case and will ignore them. On way back passed our local greasy spoon well i just had to go in, had a bumper breakfast  . im not feeling great but im not feeling bad if that makes sense.i need this break, i need to be somewhere safe, where i dont have hold of my meds.
Will see you all in a week, take care peeps, you all mean a lot to me.Special hugs to those struggling.
xxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope it goes well for you babe, and we'll see you when you get back.


----------



## bev (Jan 31, 2011)

gail1 said:


> i have made it to respite day had a very very close call last night . This morning i went up chemist to pick my meds up have packed them all away at bottom of case and will ignore them. On way back passed our local greasy spoon well i just had to go in, had a bumper breakfast  . im not feeling great but im not feeling bad if that makes sense.i need this break, i need to be somewhere safe, where i dont have hold of my meds.
> Will see you all in a week, take care peeps, you all mean a lot to me.Special hugs to those struggling.
> xxxxxxxx
> gail



Hi Gail,
I hope you get some good care while you are there and that you stay safe.Bev


----------



## macast (Jan 31, 2011)

good luck with it all Gail..... thinking of you hon


----------



## alisonz (Jan 31, 2011)

Best of luck Gail hunny. Stay safe xxx


----------



## Steff (Jan 31, 2011)

Gail hope you have a nice peaceful week huni, catch you when your back XXX


----------



## Monica (Feb 1, 2011)

Thinking of you Gail!


----------

